# Sunny Coast Tiger!



## Fuscus (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the same animal featured in http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ssion-42/think-sort-python-dog-kennel-208647/


----------



## Bushman (Oct 8, 2013)

Good shots of a nice specimen mate. I've never seen a Tiger Snake from the Sunshine Coast before, so it's interesting to see one.


----------



## eipper (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome call out result Mark!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 8, 2013)

great find Mark, good to see them comming back in decent numbers finally.
Must admit thou he the blandest qld tiger ive ever seen, and ive seen a few over the last few years, most are stunning animals.


----------



## saratoga (Oct 9, 2013)

Surprise callout; great find!



TrueBlue said:


> good to see them comming back in decent numbers finally.



Do you mean they were in reasonable numbers in earlier times TrueBlue such as pre toads?


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 9, 2013)

TrueBlue said:


> great find Mark, good to see them comming back in decent numbers finally.
> Must admit thou he the blandest qld tiger ive ever seen, and ive seen a few over the last few years, most are stunning animals.


Are they coming back? Hope so but I haven't seen evidence yet. Red Bellies definitely are, they have suddenly become a common callout but this tiger was in the wasteland of a new estate. What scrub and swamp that was there had been bulldozed and drained and I think she was desperately trying to find a suitable home. With a bit of luck, and my help, she has now found one.


----------



## gozz (Oct 9, 2013)

You can still find tigers near landsbrough


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 9, 2013)

Mark and saratoga,
Yes they are comming back in better numbers every year it seems. Much the same as the common blacks, but no where near as wide spread or common.
Tigers used to be very common in pockets of the sunshine coast many many years ago, then they seemed to dissapear. Now more and more turn up each season if you know where to look.
They have been recorded as far north as Marybougrh.
The animal you just relocated is almost certainly a male not a female.


----------

